

Show HN: Explore the World of Industrial Control Systems - achillean
https://www.shodan.io/explore/category/industrial-control-systems

======
Vaskivo
Hum... I'm suspicious of anything named Shodan[0] :)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHODAN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHODAN)

------
izyda
Maybe a dumb question but... is this legal?

